# I've got snails! what should I get?



## Whitney (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi all,

I have a 30 gallon aquarium that currently houses 

2 German Blue Rams
6 Espei Rasboras
3 Diamond Tetras
1 Albino Bristlenose Pleco
1 Bamboo Shrimp
and a bunch of cherry shrimp

Last night I had to check something in my tank after the light had been out for a little while, and discovered a couple of little brown snails on my plants. I removed them....

Tonight, I looked in and noticed at least another four. To get an idea of the extent of the population, I set a film cannister trap some green pepper and algae wafers inside.....I'll check in the morning to see how many I collect.

In the meantime, I am researching loaches for long term population control. My dilemma is that I'd get a zebra loach (botia striata), but the things I've read indicate that they need to be kept in groups or 4 or more- and at 4 inches each- I think that's too much for my little 30 gallon tank.

I also really like Chain Loaches (Sidthimunki), and they're small enough that I can definitely get a shoal of 5 or 6- but I'm concerned that they are too small to effectively control the snail population. 

What does everyone think? Is there another fish I'm overlooking? Can I keep just one zebra loach? Will the Sids do the job? 

Thanks!


----------



## Stradius011 (Mar 1, 2007)

Get 1 kuhli loach. They can be kept singly. They will group if other kuhli loaches are there but are natural loners in the wild.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't think that kuhli loaches will do the job. I have three in my tank, and a nice collection of snails as well (big ones and small ones). They are very snail-friendly loaches!

I also think that the sids look very cool, but don't have any at the moment. They are in the same family as the snail-eaters, so they would be a better bet than the kuhlis. ... A quick google suggests that while sids may not be as effective as the larger botias, they will certainly help keep the population down, even if they don't completely eliminate them.

I wouldn't get just one zebra loach... From what I understand they are a species that will do much better with friends. Loaches online says they are shoaling.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

botias and clowns do best for snail control... sadly sidthimunki's cost 8.50 a piece at my lfs..


----------



## squishy (Mar 8, 2007)

well i woud recomend a dojo loach cuz they do pretty much eat any kind of food nad they eat snails but the could grow big


----------

